# Can anyone advise or help.



## SH 1956 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello. Im new to this site and arrive here under sad circumstances.

I'll try and keep this brief whilst giving as much info as I can.
My mum, 92, suffers from dementia and had a bad fall in November, shes been in hospital since and now sadly has to go into a care home.

She has a cat that she inherited from an elderly neighbour when she passed away ( neighbour) 2 yrs ago.
As mum only lived 3 doors away from me, I have been popping round twice a day to feed Pusca (the cat) but when it became apparent that mum wasn't coming home I brought the cat to my house.
Its not working out. My very large dog hates the cat and the cat isnt at all happy under the same roof as my dog. My house is mostly open plan so its hard to keep them apart.
Pusca was holed up in my spare room for a fortnight and was growing increasingly miserable being confined so I let her out hoping she would settle better if she could go out.
Of course she high tailed in back to mums and try as I might I cant tempt her to stay with me. Problem is mums house is too close to mine.

So Im back to popping round twice a day to feed her and shes living at mums on her own, not the best outcome for her.

Mums lease on her house is up at the end of January so Pusca will be homeless.

I have her listed on the waiting list at almost every rescue I can find but everywhere is full and say the waiting time on a place is 3/4 months.

Ive asked everyone I know to see if I can find her a home but no luck.
Shes a lovely cat, friendly, about 4/5 yrs old and Tabby.

All she wants is company and food, the food I can provide but the company I cant.
Im running out of time and options, I cant bear the thought of having her PTS but what other choices do I have - any suggestions?

Im in Northamptonshire and happy to travel, within reason, if anyone could take her in.

Thank you for reading my rather long post.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

SH 1956 said:


> Hello. Im new to this site and arrive here under sad circumstances.
> 
> I'll try and keep this brief whilst giving as much info as I can.
> My mum, 92, suffers from dementia and had a bad fall in November, shes been in hospital since and now sadly has to go into a care home.
> ...


There is a rescue in Northampton who is on here - caninorescue who may be able to help you. Please get in touch with her and see what she can do to help. This is her fb page or I can message her for you if you don't have fb
https://www.facebook.com/CaninoAnimalRescue


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Was going to post the same as CG 

Please do not even consider pts, im sure between everybody here we can help you.


----------



## SH 1956 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you 'cats galore', that must be the one rescue I havent tried, I will contact them now.

'catcoonz' PTS is the last thing I want to do and will do my very best for Pusca, 
just finding it very hard trying to deal with mums affairs and not knowing where to turn for Pusca.

I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please do keep us updated, many here can help including myself if needed.


----------



## SH 1956 (Jan 8, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Please do keep us updated, many here can help including myself if needed.


Thank you.
Ive just E-mailed the rescue you suggested and am waiting for a reply.

Just to hear someone might be able to help has been lovely to hear after having so many rejections. I appreciate that January is probably the worst time to try and rehome a cat or probably any pet TBH.

I will do my best for Pusca as thats what my mum would want.


----------



## SH 1956 (Jan 8, 2015)

I promised I would let you know what happens with Pusca, my mums cat.

Well Im pleased to say Ive just had a call from The Blue Cross and they have found her a place.
Im so relieved, as time was running out and I was out of options.

She will be going in on 2nd Feb to the Cambridge centre.
Thanks.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SH 1956 said:


> I promised I would let you know what happens with Pusca, my mums cat.
> 
> Well Im pleased to say Ive just had a call from The Blue Cross and they have found her a place.
> Im so relieved, as time was running out and I was out of options.
> ...


Well that's a step forwards. I so hope that Pusca will find a living home. You did your best in a very difficult situation. Wishing you and Pusca well! X


----------

